# New Petco betta~



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

I was trying so hard not to buy any bettas ever since I bought a pair off aquabid a month ago, but today I saw this gorgeous boy in petco and I couldn't put it down! I finally convinced myself to put it back... but after a whole day of wishing, I gave up and drove back at night to get him  sigh, here he is! He is a pretty midnight blue with dark black fins <3


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

he is gorgeous! I can see why you couldn't put him down nor stop thinking about him


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

He is very beautiful! I think his fins and tail qualities are excellent.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

LOVE his scales. Why buy off aquabid if you have that kind of quality at the pet store?!  he looks like he's from thailand.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

:shock: Wow he is pretty!


----------



## Strickland (Aug 28, 2011)

He is nice I just got a King Betta from Petco 2 days ago


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow, he is sooo cool, am jealous right now lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow!:shock:


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Woah, he looks amazing  Im loving those scales


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Melano? I'm assuming so...

NOW BUY A STEEL FEMALE WITH MELANO GENES AND BREED HIM!!!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Melano? I'm assuming so...
> 
> NOW BUY A STEEL FEMALE WITH MELANO GENES AND BREED HIM!!!


+1


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

This is why I love Petco's bettas XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I like and breed PetCo/PetsMart bettas because some of them have AMAZING fins. Color isn't too big of a deal especially since I own and breed mostly marble carrying fish.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks everybody! He is so funny he keeps on flaring at his own shadow LOL! and everytime I drop food he hides behind his marimo balls and then dart to eat it and dart back behind the plants to hide  muahaaahah he is scared of me, but soonn, sooonn he will accept me!



MrVampire181 said:


> Melano? I'm assuming so...
> 
> NOW BUY A STEEL FEMALE WITH MELANO GENES AND BREED HIM!!!


ahaahah I shall I shall, he is too pretty I must breed him in the near future D: now to find a female...


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*petco bettas*

Here are my two petco finds: a black orchid and a lavendar elephant ear. they are doing great


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys! Stop buying all these gorgeous fish or I'll end up buying more myself! XD


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

MadameDesu said:


> Guys! Stop buying all these gorgeous fish or I'll end up buying more myself! XD


can't stop won't stop! j/k! Lol I'm lame... must... have.....more...self...control.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but this forum is not helping! too many pretty fishes on every page man!




copperarabian said:


> This is why I love Petco's bettas XD


they are too addicting!


----------

